# Umbau Hope Pro II Achse



## THBiker (8. September 2008)

Moin zusammen,

hat jemand zufällig eine Umbauanleitung wie ich eine Hope Pro II Hinterradnabe vom Standardschnellspanner auf 10mm Achse umbaue?

Wäre klasse! Das Umbau-Kit habe ich schon zu Hause, ich würde nur gerne eine Anleitung haben um nichts falsch zu machen!


Danke


----------



## jatschek (8. September 2008)

Da kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Wenn du den Freilauf erstmal unten hast, erklärt sich alles von selbst. Aber man kann sich natürlich auch das hier vorher durchlesen. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=283367


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (8. September 2008)

Ah Danke werds probieren


----------



## THBiker (27. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen

nach dem Umbau von normalen 9 mm schnellspannachse auf die 10mm Thrubolt Achse habe ich ein Problem mit dem Freilauf.
Und zwar dreht sich der Freilauf beim rollen mit, d.h. er klemmt irgendwie zu fest auf.
Ich habe mir mal das Video auf der Hope Seite angeschaut, dort habe ich gesehen, dass der Freilaufkörper mit einem richtigen "plopp" abgezogen und wieder aufgedrückt wird. Bei mir steckt der freilaufkörper einfach nur drauf und lässt sich ganz einfach runter ziehen. Ist das normal?

Hat jemand eine Idee was bei dem Umbau schief gegangen sein könnte?

schon mal Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. August 2009)

Du hast die große Schleifdichtung am Freilauf entweder nicht in ihre Nut eingedrückt oder falschrum eingebaut. Die Seite mit der Ausparung muß nach innen, glatt nach außen.


----------



## THBiker (27. August 2009)

Du Meinst die Dichrung die auf dem Freilaufkörper sitzt  Die Dichtung hatte ich nicht ab...aber ich schau nochmal...Danke


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. August 2009)

Ja, die große Dichtung, die größte an der ganzen Nabe. Die hattest du ab, wenn du den Freilauf abnehmen konntest. Die sitzt nämlich einerseits in einer Nut im Freilaufkörper, sowie in einer Nut im Nabenkörper und hält somit den Freilauf auf der Achse. Deswegen auch dieses Plopp beim Abziehen. Nimm einen stumpfen nicht zu harten Gegenstand und drück sie ringsherum in den Nabenkörper.


----------



## THBiker (27. August 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ja, die große Dichtung, die größte an der ganzen Nabe. Die hattest du ab, wenn du den Freilauf abnehmen konntest. Die sitzt nämlich einerseits in einer Nut im Freilaufkörper, sowie in einer Nut im Nabenkörper und hält somit den Freilauf auf der Achse. Deswegen auch dieses Plopp beim Abziehen. Nimm einen stumpfen nicht zu harten Gegenstand und drück sie ringsherum in den Nabenkörper.



Alles klar! Vom Nabenkörper hatte ich sie natrülich ab  ich meinte vom Freilaufkörper, d.h. sie sitzt noch in der richtigen Einbauposition drauf!

Das werde ich ehut abend mal versuchen!!!!


----------



## THBiker (27. August 2009)

@moonboot
Danke das war´s


----------



## rfgs (12. September 2009)

@THBiker 
ich hänge mich einfach mal dran mit ner frage:
ich finde diesen umbaukit von QR 9mm auf 10mm schraubachse einfach nicht?
wie viel kostet das kit denn und hast du einen link zur hope homepage? 

besten dank im voraus

roland


----------



## Ge!st (12. September 2009)

@rfgs

Das Umbaukit kostet bei GO CYCLE 31,90 Euro.

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...w/Hope_Pro_II_H-R-_Umruestkit_10mm_Steckachse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (12. September 2009)

29,90â¬ 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14348_Umruestkit-fuer-Pro-2-Naben.html


----------



## Ge!st (12. September 2009)

28,00 Euro 

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=38ef2f6c62e15252b08c53c27d0a3b16

Die Frage ist aber, wie es mit der Lieferzeit aussieht, nicht selten darf man dann Wochen warten und GO CYCLE hat vieles von Hope auf Lager und wenn nicht, können die Teile in der Regel in wenigen Tagen beschafft werden.


----------



## rfgs (12. September 2009)

habt dank die herren 

gruß


----------



## bAd_taSte (7. März 2010)

Nabend die Herren,

ich müsste auch eine Hope-Pro II HR-Nabe von Schnellspanner auf 135x10mm umrüsten, damit die in ein SX-Trail passt. Aber welche der Versionen:
- Hope Umrüstkit Pro2 HR Nabe Schnellspanner auf 10mm Steckachse
- Hope Umrüstkit Pro2 HR Nabe Schnellspanner auf 10mm Bolzen
ist die richtige, bzw. was ist der Unterschied der Versionen? 

MfG
bAd_taSte


----------



## flyingscot (7. März 2010)

Ich vermute mal, "mit Bolzen" ist die Version mit M10-Bolzen, die in die Achse eingeschraubt werden. Bei www.gocycle.de ist die Beschreibung besser...


----------



## bAd_taSte (8. März 2010)

Ich hab mich derweil auch mal ein wenig schlau gemacht. Ich benötige wohl die Bolzenversion, denn momentan schraube ich mein Hinterrad mit Muttern fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (8. März 2010)

Ich denke, du kannst beide Versionen einsetzte! Beim Umrüstkit auf 10-mm-Steckachse ist übrigens die Steckachse, die es von verschiedenen Herstellern als Schraub- und Schnellspannversion gibt, nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten, diese muss man sich also extra noch besorgen.

Wenn es um Stabilität geht, dann ist die 10-mm-Steckachse der Bolzenversion überlegen, zumindest, wenn man eine Steckachse aus Stahl einsetzt (es gibt auch Achsen aus Alu).

PS: Für den Umbau sollte man das richtige Werkzeug haben, sonst kann man bei Umbau einigen Schaden anrichten.

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/7235/kw/Hope_Pro_II_Naben_Werkzeugkit


----------



## bAd_taSte (8. März 2010)

Hat denn die Steckachse auch ein Gewinde auf den Enden drauf, dass ich's festschrauben kann? Denn ich kann die Achse nicht in den Rahmen klemmen, sind ja offene Ausfaller. Bei der Steckachse steht soweit dabei, dass die Achse auch zum Lieferumfang gehört.
Muss man diese Umbauwerkzeuge haben, oder kann man, wenn man geschickt ist, improvisieren?
Denn alles in allem kommt man mit Werkzeug schon wieder in die Preis-Nähe einer Nabe 
Ich nehme auch mal an, dass kein Händler in Würzburg solch Werkzeug sein eigen nennt...


----------



## StillPad (8. März 2010)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> Nabend die Herren,
> 
> ich müsste auch eine Hope-Pro II HR-Nabe von Schnellspanner auf 135x10mm umrüsten, damit die in ein SX-Trail passt. Aber welche der Versionen:
> - Hope Umrüstkit Pro2 HR Nabe Schnellspanner auf 10mm Steckachse
> ...



Wie alt issen das SX Trail?

Das wird doch schon normale Ausfallenden für Schnellspanner haben.

Dort kann man auch 10mm Steckachsen verbauen 
Kurz not wird das Ausfallende ein bsichen aufgefeilt.

Das Bolzen Ding findest du hier
http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...Schraubachse_fuer_QR-Ausfallende_gunsmoke_32L

Ansonsten sollte die normale Schnellspanner Nabe passen.

Man kann wie gesagt auch 10mm Schnellspanner benutzen die sind nochtmal stabiler.

Kannst ja einfach mal ein Foto vom Ausfallende machen


----------



## Ge!st (8. März 2010)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> Hat denn die Steckachse auch ein Gewinde auf den Enden drauf, dass ich's festschrauben kann?


Eine Stechachse zum Schrauben hat natürlich auf beiden Seiten ein Gewinde mit Muttern und eine Schnellspannsteckachse hat auf der einen Seiten einen Spannhebel und auf der anderen ein Gewinde mit Mutter.


----------



## bAd_taSte (8. März 2010)

Das sollte eins von 2009 sein. Nur mit Schnellspannern will ich da nicht so gern rumfahren, weils bei mir doch schon ein wenig derber zur Sache geht. Die Bolzenvariante sieht irgendwie doof aus. Schraube ich da Schrauben in die Nabe rein, als Achse? Oder wie?


----------



## Ge!st (8. März 2010)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> Das sollte eins von 2009 sein. Nur mit Schnellspannern will ich da nicht so gern rumfahren, weils bei mir doch schon ein wenig derber zur Sache geht. Die Bolzenvariante sieht irgendwie doof aus. Schraube ich da Schrauben in die Nabe rein, als Achse? Oder wie?



Die Bolzen werden in den Achskörper aus Alu reingeschraubt.

Ich habe eine 10-mm-Schnellspannsteckachse (Hohlachse aus Stahl) von Alutech im Einsatz. Erreicht natürlich nicht die brachiale Stabilität einer 12-mm-Steck-/Schraubachse, wie ich sie im Freerider drin habe, ist aber auf jeden Fall deutlich stabiler (vor allem verwindungssteifer) als Schnellspanner.


----------



## StillPad (8. März 2010)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> Das sollte eins von 2009 sein. Nur mit Schnellspannern will ich da nicht so gern rumfahren, weils bei mir doch schon ein wenig derber zur Sache geht. Die Bolzenvariante sieht irgendwie doof aus. Schraube ich da Schrauben in die Nabe rein, als Achse? Oder wie?



Ja machst dazu musste es aber erstmal schaffen 10mm Stahl anzuscheren damit das raus bricht.

Kannt aber auch 10mm Steckachse nehmen und von Alutech ein Schnellspanner
http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Schnellspanner-und-Achsen/Alutech-Schnellspanner-QR10::112.html

Habe ich damals auch gemacht an mein Bike aber dadurch haben meine Bremsscheiben noch mehr geklingelt


----------



## flyingscot (8. März 2010)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> Muss man diese Umbauwerkzeuge haben, oder kann man, wenn man geschickt ist, improvisieren?



Ich hab das schon zweimal ohne das Werkzeug umgebaut, klappte ganz gut.



			
				bAd_taSte schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Steckachse steht soweit dabei, dass die Achse auch zum Lieferumfang gehört.


Damit ist nur die "interne" Alu-Hohlachse der Nabe gemeint, die eigentliche Steckache ist nicht dabei.


----------



## bAd_taSte (9. März 2010)

Moin,

zusammengefasst kann man sagen, dass es Geschmackssache ist, ob ich nun Steckachse, Schraubachse / Bolzen oder Schnellspanner fahre. Wobei der Schnellspanner nix aushält und Schraubachse / Bolzen schon mehr abkönnen und die Steckachse das stabilste dieser Klasse ist?
Wobei ich schonmal so ein 10mm-Schnellspannsystem wie das von Alutech hatte und das auch ziemlich verwindungssteif fand. Dann werde ich mal gucken, was das Budget hergibt (ich bevorzuge das System mit der Steckachse/10mmSchnellspanner) und dann mal ein passendes Umbaukit, ggf. mit passendem 10mm-Schnellspanner, einkaufen.
Falls der Umbau ohne dieses Spezialwerkzeug nicht klappt, werde ich mich mit nahezu an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder hier melden. Flyingscot, was hattest Du denn für "Werkzeuge" zum wechseln benutzt? 

Schönen Tag noch!
bAd_taSte


----------



## flyingscot (9. März 2010)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> Flyingscot, was hattest Du denn für "Werkzeuge" zum wechseln benutzt?



Einen Plastikhammer zum Austreiben der Achse/Lager und eine ziemlich genau auf den Außendurchmesser der Lager passende Nuss aus meinem Ratschenkasten zum Wiedereinsetzen. Guck mal auf die Hope-Homepage, da gibts auch nen Video...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (9. März 2010)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> zusammengefasst kann man sagen, dass es Geschmackssache ist, ob ich nun Steckachse, Schraubachse / Bolzen oder Schnellspanner fahre. Wobei der Schnellspanner nix aushält und Schraubachse / Bolzen schon mehr abkönnen und die Steckachse das stabilste dieser Klasse ist?


Wenn du bei der Steckachse eine aus Stahl einsetzt, ob nun auf beiden Seiten mit Mutter oder eine Schnellspannstechachse wie z.B. die von Alutech, dann ist dies das Stabilste und vor allem Verwindungssteifste, was es in der 10-mm-Klasse zurzeit gibt.


----------



## StillPad (9. März 2010)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zusammengefasst kann man sagen, dass es Geschmackssache ist, ob ich nun Steckachse, Schraubachse / Bolzen oder Schnellspanner fahre. Wobei der Schnellspanner nix aushält und Schraubachse / Bolzen schon mehr abkönnen und die Steckachse das stabilste dieser Klasse ist?



Das stabillste wäre wohl eine 10mm Steckachsen Nabe + 10mm Titan Achse
Was hast du denn überhaupt für eine Hope Nabe das du da umbauen willst?

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das du eine normale Steckachsenversion kaputt bekommst. Die Dinger fährt man auch im DH und da wird wohl eher das Rahmen aufgeben als der Schnellspanner.


----------



## bAd_taSte (9. März 2010)

Es ist eine Pro II mit normalem Schnellspanner, die ich gerne in eine stabilere Variante umbauen würde.
Zu beginn kannte ich mich aber noch nicht aus, was es da alles gibt und was es für Unterschiede gibt. Nun halte ich mich für voll im Bilde.
Mir kann es niemals stabil genug sein, wobei ich da weniger auf das Gewicht achte.


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. März 2010)

Also steifer kann die 10mm Schon sein, aber stabiler? Da kommt es noch auf eine Reihe anderer Dinge an. Eine 10mm Vollachse hab ich eher krum gekriegt als einen Schnellspanner.

Wegen Steifigkeit (hat nichts mit Stabilität zu tun), Montage und breiterer Abstützung im Ausfallende fahre ich gerne mal 10mm, aber die Schnellspanner sind früher auch nicht reienweise weggeknackt.


----------



## Ge!st (9. März 2010)

@StillPad
Titan ist für Achsen nicht so gut geeignet, eine hochwertige Stahlachse sollte haltbarer sein (z.B. im Flugzeugbau wird Titan in vielen Bereichen eingesetzt, aber nicht für Achsen)!

@ Moonboot42
Die 10-mm-Steckachsen aus Stahl die ich kenne sind alles Hohlachsen und bevor die hinüber ist, hat es einen Schnellspanner + der Aluachse schon längest seinen Geist aufgegeben.

Bist du sicher das die 10-mm-Steckachse aus Stahl war? 10-mm-Steckachsen aus Alu sind Vollachsen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. März 2010)

War für eine XT, damals als Umbaukit zu haben, die war nicht hohl, sackschwer und aus Stahl, da ja auch noch Konen aufgeschraubt werden mußten. Fiese Angelegenheit und hat ganze 4 Monate gehalten.

"Stabilität" ist doch relativ, was da stabiler ist. Ein Schnellpanner oder die Steckachse soll nur Klemmen, also auf Zug belastet, die Kraft aufbringen, die nötig ist um die Enden der Nabe an den Rahmen zu pressen. Da wirken keine Quer/Scherkräfte auf das Bauteil, die Last wird immer noch von der Nabenachse getragen. Deswegen haben Schnellspanner immer ausreichend gut gehalten und deswegen ist es auch möglich, recht leichte 10mm Achsen zu bauen.


----------



## Ge!st (9. März 2010)

@Moonboot42

Du widerspricht dir selbst, denn auf der einen Seite schreibst du es zählt nur die Klemmkraft und das die Steckachse somit kaum sonstige Kräfte aufnehmen muss und auf der anderen Seite schreibst du, dass es deine massive Stekachse aus Stahl verbogen hat.

Ein Schnellspanner sorgt tatsächlich nur für die Klemmkraft. Die Schnellspannachse hat auf beiden Seiten eine Nase, die in die Ausfallenden gleiten. Zum eine als Führung und zum anderen um vertikale wirkende Kräfte mit aufzunehmen, denn die Klemmung würde alleine nicht reichen und die Achse quasi durchrutschen. Bei einer Achse für Steckachsenmontage gibt es diese Nasen nicht, hier übernimmt die Achse nicht nur die Klemmung, sondern nimmt auch die Vertikalwirkenden Kräfte voll auf. Dass hier zumindest eine Stechachse aus Stahl der Kombination aus Alu-Schnellspannachse + Schnellspanner in puncto Stabilität überlegen ist, dürfte wohl klar sein.


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. März 2010)

> Du widerspricht dir selbst



Nein. Die Achse bei einer XT ist für die Klemmung UND die volle Last zuständig. 

Die Steckachse mag ja stabiler sein, aber das ist doch eher theoretisch gesehen, wenn man schon die vermeintlich weniger stabile Lösung kaum kaputt bekommen hat.

Die Vorteile einer 10mm Achse liegen eher woanders als in der Stabilität, man kann sie getrost Mitnehmen, wenn die Nabe es schon mitmacht. Auch oft geäußerte Vermutungen, daß das zu schwer ist, kann man getrost vernachlässigen. Es gibt genügend Achsen/Schnellspanner , die sogar leichter sind als die üblichen Schnellspanner und die Nabe wird ja auch immer leichter mit immer größeren Innendurchmessern.


----------



## Ge!st (9. März 2010)

Wenn die Klemmung praktisch die ganze Kraft aufnehmen würde, sodass, wie du schreibst, schon eine Schnellspannachse + Schnellspanner kaum kaputt zubekommen ist, wie kann es dann eine Steckachse aus Stahl schrotten, wo doch auch hier min. so viel Klemmkraft aufgebaut wird und die Achse selbst damit ja sonst kaum noch Kräften ausgesetzt wäre?

Es ist aber so, dass die Achse natürlich auch großen Kräften ausgesetzt ist und eine Steckachse kann einfach einiges mehr vertragen, deswegen wurde der Zwischenschritt 10-mm-Steckachse, zwischen Schnellspannachse und der 12-mm-Steckachse positioniert.

Ich würde sagen, dass die Kraft bei dir, die zum verbigen der Steckachse geführt hat, sehr groß gewesen sein muss und hättest du statt der Steckachse eine Schnellspannachse + Schnellspanner zu dem Zeitpunkt gehabt, hätte es diese dann erst recht zerlegt!

Unter normalen Bedingungen hält eine Schnellspannachse + Schnellspanner ganz gut, aber wenn es härter zur Sache geht, dann ist eine Steckachse eindeutig die besser Wahl, nicht umsonst haben Freeride- und Downhillbikes am HR eine Steckachse, nur halt mit 12 mm noch massiver.

Eine 10-mm-Steckachse bietet mehr Stabilität und damit auch mehr Reserven wenn es mal ruppiger zur Sache geht und das bei nur leicht höherem Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (9. März 2010)

ein grosser Vorteil (wenn nicht sogar der wichtigste) der Steckachse ist das sie einfach den Hinterbau versteift

und ein Schnellspanner ist meine ich immer leichter als eine Steckachse


----------



## StillPad (9. März 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass die Kraft bei dir, die zum verbigen der Steckachse geführt hat, sehr groß gewesen sein muss und hättest du statt der Steckachse eine Schnellspannachse + Schnellspanner zu dem Zeitpunkt gehabt, hätte es diese dann erst recht zerlegt!



Nun die Naben über die man hier redet sind aber anders aufgebaut.

In den Hope Naben stecken doch Endkappe drin die in die Nabe ragen.

Dadurch hast du eine Art 9mm Achse
Der Schnellspanner presst dann nur die Streben zusammen damit das Rad nicht rausfällt.

Bei einer XT Nabe wirken doch durch die Konuslager die Kräfte noch viel direkter auf die Achse.

Was Eddy da sagt das die 10mm Schnellspanenr den Hinterbau noch versteifen stimmt.

Aber seit mal ehrlich ist hier schonmal jemand ein Fully gefahren und hat gesagt: hmm das Hinterbau ist mir aber zu weich
Ich glaube nicht das man das merkt.
Das werden nur Werte sein die man im Labor messen kann.


----------



## bAd_taSte (10. März 2010)

Klar merkt man einen weichen Hinterbau. Erste Merkung: Scheibenklingeln im Wiegetritt. Oder etwa Schleifen des Hinterrades an den Kettenstreben, wenn man den Reifen etwas dicker wählt.
Ob mans beim Fahren merkt, sei jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## eddy 1 (11. März 2010)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nun die Naben über die man hier redet sind aber anders aufgebaut.
> 
> In den Hope Naben stecken doch Endkappe drin die in die Nabe ragen.
> 
> ...



Das ist alles nicht richtig

die Achsen sind komplett anders 

Nicht der schnellspanner versteift den Hinterbau sondern 
Formschluss der Steckachse mit dem Rahmen


also Mann merkt das schon


----------



## StillPad (12. März 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Das ist alles nicht richtig
> 
> die Achsen sind komplett anders
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du verstehst da was falsch
Ich meine wenn man ein 10mm Schnellspanner in eine normales Ausfallende packt.
Der kann etwas mehr Druck aufbringen als ein normaler.

Hier geht es ja nicht um Steckachsen Rahmen 

Und die Achsen sind nicht anders falls wir gerade von der Nabenachse reden.
Die sind alle auf 10mm aufgebohrt. Beim Tausch von Schnellspanner zu 10mm Steckachse werden einach nur die Endkappen der Achse in der Nabe getauscht.
Umbau sollte 5min dauern, werden ja nur raus gezogen.


----------



## flyingscot (12. März 2010)

StillPad schrieb:


> Und die Achsen sind nicht anders falls wir gerade von der Nabenachse reden.
> Die sind alle auf 10mm aufgebohrt.



Also bei meiner Hope Pro II-Nabe von 2007 ist das definitv nicht so! Die Achse für 5mm-Schnellspanner hat eine höhere Wandstärke und innen nahe der Mitte eine Verdickung mit einem Innendurchmesser von dann nur noch ca. 6mm. Da passt dann wirklich nur ein Schnellspanner durch.

Die 10mm-Version kenne ich nicht, aber die 12mm-Version habe ich 1 Jahr mit entsprechender Steckachse gefahren. Für eine kurze Zeit wollte ich wieder mit Schnellspanner fahren und habe nur die Endkappen umgesteckt. Resultat: Achsbruch nach 3 Touren! Siehe Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=446827 

Nach der Umrüstung auf die Schnellspann-Achse gab es keine weiteren Probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (12. März 2010)

@StillPad

Das gilt nur bei der Vorderradnabe, hier werden tatsächlich nur die außen liegenden Endkappen getaucht, aber bei der Hinterrandnabe muss auch die Achse ausgetaucht werden und nicht nur die Endkappen.

Der Umbau ist eigentlich keine große Sache, nur bei den drei Kugellagern, die von der Achse abgezogen und auf die neue Achse montiert werden müssen, ist ohne passendes Werkzeug tricky und wenn man nicht sehr vorsichtig zu Werke geht, kann man dabei die Achse oder sogar die Lager beschädigen.

Da ich bei meinem CCler 2009 den Umbau von Schnellspannachse auf Steckachse gemacht habe, kann ich sagen, dass damit der Hinterbau eindeutig an Verwindungssteifheit hinzugewonnen hat. Das wirkt sich z.B. sehr positiv auf die HR-Bremse aus.


----------



## StillPad (12. März 2010)

hmm habe ich mich etwa so bei den Hope Achsen so getäuscht?
Dann war das bei den DT Naben so die ich umgebaut hatte.

Tja dann habe ich mich eben mal was verwechselt
Als ich die Pro 2 auseinader hatte habe ich das Loch der Achse auch nicht vermessen gehabt, es wirkte aber groß 

Ich will auch gar nicht abstreiten das der Hinterbau steifer wird mit 10mm Steckachse.

Nur ob das jeder Fahrer merkt, oder überhaupt merkt ist eine andere Sache.
Ich habe damit nur fest gestellt das die Scheibe auf einfachmal beim normalen fahren klingelt.

Ich hatte auch mit der Überlegung gespielt wieder bei Hope auf 10mm Umzurüsten aber bei den Aufwand warte ich leiber bis ich ein X-12 Rahmen habe


----------



## flyingscot (12. März 2010)

StillPad schrieb:


> hmm habe ich mich etwa so bei den Hope Achsen so getäuscht?
> Dann war das bei den DT Naben so die ich umgebaut hatte.



Jepp, bei der DT sind die fast identisch. Leider nur fast, der Innendurchmesser der Schnellspann/10mm-Version ist leider nur knapp 12mm... die 12mm-Steckachse passt da nicht so richtig durch.


----------



## eddy 1 (12. März 2010)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ich will auch gar nicht abstreiten das der Hinterbau steifer wird mit 10mm Steckachse.
> 
> Nur ob das jeder Fahrer merkt, oder überhaupt merkt ist eine andere Sache.
> Ich habe damit nur fest gestellt das die Scheibe auf einfachmal beim normalen fahren klingelt.
> ...



die 10mm Achse die in standart Ausfallende passt ,ist kein vergleich zu einer Steckachse die richtig in den Rahmen verschraubt oder verklemmt wird (wie z.b. Maxle oder X 12 oder halt bei Dh Rahmen)


----------



## Ge!st (12. März 2010)

Eine 12-mm-Steckachse ist natürlich noch mal ein anderes Kalieber, besonders wenn diese verschraubt wird (kenn ich von meinem Freerider), aber eine 10-mm-Steckachse, auch im Zusammenspiel mit normalen Ausfallenden, ist eine Verbesserung was Verwindungssteifheit und Belastbarkeit/Haltbarkeit betrifft, gegenüber einer Schnellspannachse mit Schnellspanner.


----------



## eddy 1 (13. März 2010)

haltbarkeit ???

10mm Hohlachse mit Schnellspanner vorgespannt ist stabiler als 10mm Vollachse.

die verwindungssteifigkeit nimmt ja nur durch die grössere Auflgefläche zu


----------



## flyingscot (13. März 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> 10mm Hohlachse mit Schnellspanner vorgespannt ist stabiler als 10mm Vollachse.



Wieso soll das so sein? Dann wären ja auch Hohlbolzen stabiler als normale Bolzen bei gleichem Durchmesser


----------



## Ge!st (13. März 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> haltbarkeit ???
> 
> 10mm Hohlachse mit Schnellspanner vorgespannt ist stabiler als 10mm Vollachse.
> 
> die verwindungssteifigkeit nimmt ja nur durch die grössere Auflgefläche zu


Die 10-mm-Steckachsen gibt es, wie ich schon geschieben habe in verscheiden Ausführungen: Aus Stahl gibt es sowohl Voll- wie auch Hohlachsen, aus Alu sind mit nur Vollachsen bekannt. Zudem gibt es Ausführungen die verschraubt werden und welchen mit Schnellspanner. Zu den Alu- und Stahlvollachsen habe ich keine Erfahrungswerte, da ich eine 10-mm-Schnellspannsteckhochlachse aus Stahl von Alutech im Einsatz habe.

Aber das eine Achse aus Alu mit Schnellspaner die gleiche Belastbarkeit aufweist wie eine 10-mm-Steckachse aus Stahl, die nicht nur der Verspannung dient, sondern auch vertikale Kräfte und zu einem gewissen Grad auch horizontale Kräfte aufnimmt, das möchte ich mal sehen. Meine Erfahrungen mit Schnellspannachse und Steckachse, bei gleicher Nabe, gleichem Rad im selben Rahmen zeigen deutlich auf, dass das Hinterrad mit Steckachse merklich verwindungssteifer ist. Übrigens ist die Auflage- bzw. Reibfläche bei beiden Achssystemen gleich groß.

Wenn eine Alu-Schnellspannachse so toll stabil wäre, dann würde man diese ja wohl schon längst im Freeride- und Dwonhillbereich einsetzt, nur eben als 12-mm-Teile, doch was ist hier der Standard: 12-mm-Stechachsen aus Stahl. Das Warum ist wohl offensichtlich.


----------



## eddy 1 (13. März 2010)

weil sie mit den Ausfallenden verschraubt ist (und meistens aus alu)


----------



## Ge!st (13. März 2010)

Die meisten Schnellspannachsen sind aus Gewichtsgründen aus Alu und nur die Endkappen sind aus Stahl bzw. haben einen Stahlreibring mit Nase, die in den Ausfallenden als Führung dienen. Das ist bei den Pro II Hinterradnabe genau so der Fall.

Die Kontaktfläche der Ausfallenden innen und außen ist gleich groß der mit Schnellspanner. Richtig ist, dass die Führungsnasen der Schnellspannachse meist nur 2/3 der möglichen Auflagefläche der Ausfallenden nutzen (kommt auf die Stärke der Ausfallenden an).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (13. März 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> weil sie mit den Ausfallenden verschraubt ist (und meistens aus alu)


Die meisten Leute die kenne und ein Freeride- bzw. Downhillbike ihr eigen nennen, haben hinten eine 12-mm-Steck/Schraubachse aus Stahl (meist sogar eine Vollachse).


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. März 2010)

Na komm. 

DIe DH Bikes vor ein paar Jahren haben auch nicht alle Nase lang ihr HR verloren. Es gibt noch genügend DH Bikes ohne Steckachse. Der Grund auf Steckachse zu gehen, waren eher die 150er Hinterbauten, da man eh was neues brauchte, wegen Ermangelung an langen Schnellspannern und weil STeckachsen halt etwas den Hinterbau versteifen, ohne großen konstruktiven aufwand.

Warum deine Freunde da meinen STahlachsen zu brauchen, weiß man nicht, aber fakt ist das viele 12mm Achsen aus Alu sind und wieder nicht brechen, weil anscheinend die Belastung nicht all zu hoch ist und man da gut Gewicht sparen kann. Sie auch Syntace X12-DTswiss Achsen, Maxlerear in rotem Elox, 6pack Achsen und die Achsen mit Inbus von Alutech, alle halten und sind leichter als 75g.


----------



## eddy 1 (14. März 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Die meisten Schnellspannachsen sind aus Gewichtsgründen aus Alu und nur die Endkappen sind aus Stahl bzw. haben einen Stahlreibring mit Nase, die in den Ausfallenden als Führung dienen. Das ist bei den Pro II Hinterradnabe genau so der Fall.
> 
> Die Kontaktfläche der Ausfallenden innen und außen ist gleich groß der mit Schnellspanner. Richtig ist, dass die Führungsnasen der Schnellspannachse meist nur 2/3 der möglichen Auflagefläche der Ausfallenden nutzen (kommt auf die Stärke der Ausfallenden an).




der reibring dient aber nicht zur Führung (das hast du falsch verstanden) 




meine 12mm achse ist auch aus Alu (und die meisten die ich kenne auch)

nur bei den Rädern mit Doubletracks ist meist ne Stahlachse verbaut(die Fahrer kenn ich meistens nicht)

welches Bike hat den sowas noch






und wie stabil Vollachsen sind frag mal Bmx fahrer warum die auf 14mm gehen

Kontaktfläche ist auch die mutter zu der achse


----------



## Ge!st (14. März 2010)

Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben das der Reibring der Führung dient, sondern die Nase bei Schnellspannachsen (bei Steckachse die Achse selbst). Der Reibring dient der Klemmung/Verspannung und hält das Rad duch die  Pressung und Reibung im Ausfallende.

Ich habe bei meinem Freerider so eine 12-mm-Vollache aus Stahl, die fast so aussieht wie die auf dem Bild, im Einsatz. Egal wie hart es zur Sache ging, die Achse hat in fast 4 Jahren noch nie ärger gemacht.


----------



## flyingscot (14. März 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Der Reibring dient der Klemmung/Verspannung und hält das Rad duch die  Pressung und Reibung im Ausfallende.



Ich wundere mich gerade, dass die Endkappen meiner DT240s-Nabe für 12mm-Achse gar keine Reibringe haben, nur einen glatten Aluabschluss. Die Hope und auch die DT440/150mm hat solche Reibringe...


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. März 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem Freerider so eine 12-mm-Vollache aus Stahl, die fast so aussieht wie die auf dem Bild, im Einsatz. Egal wie hart es zur Sache ging, die Achse hat in fast 4 Jahren noch nie ärger gemacht.



Das heißt aber nicht, daß man dann unbedingt eine 12mm Vollstahlachse braucht. So geht es auch Leuten, die mit 50-75g 12mm Aluachsen fahren oder gar Schnellspannern und die fahren sicher nicht alle zurückhaltend.


----------



## eddy 1 (14. März 2010)

ich fahre auch erst ein paaaar jahre und mir ist noch nie ein schnellspanner gebrochen

aber schraubachsen die hab ich schon verbogen

und meine 12mm aluachse hält

aber vieleicht fährst du ja viel härter und da würde sie bestimmt kaputt gehen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXRRIcuT9h4"]YouTube- Josh Bender Astral Projection[/ame]


----------



## StillPad (14. März 2010)

ach die tollkühnen Kerle auf ihren Konas 
Ich wette der ist bei sein ganzen Sprüngen mit Schnellspanner gefahren.
Damals waren Steckachsen nicht wirklich häufig


----------



## bAd_taSte (14. April 2010)

Nabend.

Ich habe heute mal meine Schnellspannnabe auf 135mm Steckachse umgebaut. Dazu benutze ich dann den 10mm-Schnellspanner von Alutech.
Also der Umbau war mehr als einfach, aber wohl nur deshalb, weil sich das entscheidende Lager relativ leicht, aber auch nicht zu leicht, aus seinem Sitz lösen und wieder eintreiben ließ. Zumindest saß es nicht so fest, dass ich meine damit das Lager zerdemmelt zu haben. Eingsetzte Werkzeuge: Kunststoffhammer, Finger.

Und um auch mal an der Diskussion teilzunehmen:
Ja, mir war der Schnellspanner auch viel zu stabil, da hab ich lieber auf ne massive zerbrechliche Steckachse umgebaut. Denn wenn man noch irgendwo Gewicht für lau reinholen kann, bin ich immer dabei.. 
Insgesamt komische Diskussion hier. Steckachse ist stabiler als Schnellspanner und gut ist. 10mm Stahlachse gegen 3mm Stahlachse und irgendwer behauptet, das sei gleich stabil?  Und was Leute vor 20 Jahren gemacht haben, taugt auch nicht als Argument.

So, ab ins Bett!

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (15. April 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> haltbarkeit ???
> 
> 10mm Hohlachse mit Schnellspanner vorgespannt ist stabiler als 10mm Vollachse.



so nochmal 
10mm vollstahl ist nicht so stabil wie eine 
10mm stahlachse mit 5mm loch in der mitte die dan mit einer 5mm schraube vorgespannt wird

aufstehen schule fängt gleich an


----------



## tommi101 (20. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen..
an die jenigen die den umbau der hope proII hinteradnabe OHNE das spezialwerkzeug machen. 
ich will von 135/10 auf X12 umbauen. muss der freilaufkörper in jedem fall runter? oder lässt sich die achse auch so von rechts nach links (in fahrtrichtung gesehen) durchtreiben? die beiden lager auf der antreibsseite bleiben doch dann im nabenkörper, richtig?
@flyingscott
könntest du in kurzen stichpunkten mal die ummontage beschreiben?

thanx und gruß,
tommi


----------



## bAd_taSte (20. Mai 2010)

Moin,

meinste mit X12 die 150mm Einbaubreite? Das wird nicht gehen, weils ein anderer Nabenkörper ist.

MfG
bAd_taSte


----------



## tommi101 (20. Mai 2010)

bAd_taSte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> meinste mit X12 die 150mm Einbaubreite? Das wird nicht gehen, weils ein anderer Nabenkörper ist.
> 
> ...



nein, x12 ist der syntace/liteville nabenstandard. 
im prinzip eine 12mm hohlachse mit speziellen endkappen so das man
auf ein maß von 142mm kommt.

habs aber gerade schon mit meinem kollegen hinbekommen.
die neue achse ins eisfach, sich zwischenzeitlich 15min. mit einem feierabendbierchen verweilen....man nehme dann einen kunststoffhammer, einen gut sortierten stecknusskasten, etwas fett und ein schraubstock mit alubacken....und vor allem viel gefühl 
und schon sitzt die neue hohlachse

@
flyingscott
anleitung nicht mehr nötig. danke!


----------



## michar (17. Oktober 2010)

ich habe heute auch versucht meine hope pro 2 nabe auf 135*10 umzubauen..leider ohne erfolg! irgendwie scheint die nabe nach dem umbau zu lang zu sein...mir ist schonmal aufgefallen das der spacer zw lager und freilauf etwas dicker ist als bei einer anderen hope nabe! die neuen adapter fuer 10mm sind somit zu lang?! die nabe duerfte von 2007 sein...


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Dezember 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ich habe heute auch versucht meine hope pro 2 nabe auf 135*10 umzubauen..leider ohne erfolg! irgendwie scheint die nabe nach dem umbau zu lang zu sein...mir ist schonmal aufgefallen das der spacer zw lager und freilauf etwas dicker ist als bei einer anderen hope nabe! die neuen adapter fuer 10mm sind somit zu lang?! die nabe duerfte von 2007 sein...



Vielleicht hat sich dein Problem ja mittlerweile von selbst gelöst?!
Aber vielleicht hast du den Freilauf nicht richtig "reingeploppt" und somit kommt die nabe etwas breiter....


Habt ihr alle, die den Umbau schon mal gemacht haben, neue Lager beim Einbau der Nabe benutz? Gehen die alten beim Ausbau nicht kaputt, bzw nehmen Schaden?
Welche Thru-Bolt 10mm Spanner sind zu empfehlen, ich habe schon gelesen Alutech, Natürlich der DT-Swiss evtl. noch andere Anbieter? ich danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (10. Dezember 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ...Habt ihr alle, die den Umbau schon mal gemacht haben, neue Lager beim Einbau der Nabe benutz? Gehen die alten beim Ausbau nicht kaputt, bzw nehmen Schaden?
> Welche Thru-Bolt 10mm Spanner sind zu empfehlen, ich habe schon gelesen Alutech, Natürlich der DT-Swiss evtl. noch andere Anbieter? ich danke!



Nein, vorausgesetzt du bist kein Grobmotoriker, passiert den Lagern nichts.
Ich habe den N17 Thru-B drin. Kostet etwa die Hälfte vom DT und ist ok.


----------



## waschi82 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hab auch mal ne frage:
hatte auch von schnellspanner auf 12 mm achse umgebaut...nun ist leider der Freilaufkörper nicht mehr fest zu bekommen. woran könnte dies liegen?

Danke!


----------



## Ge!st (17. Dezember 2010)

Die Dichtung des Freilaufs muss richtig einrasten, so wie im Video gezeigt wird (http://www.hopegb.com/page_mep_force_37.html) ab Time 5:18.


----------



## BiNkZ (17. Januar 2011)

Tommi101, DANKE für diesen Eisfach Tipp! Nach viel Gemurkse ohne Spezialwerkzeug und ohne großes handwerkliches Geschick liessen sich die Lager so doch noch schön gerade und problemlos wieder einpressen


----------



## Bioni (20. April 2012)

Servus zusammen, 
der Eisfachtip ist echt gut! Mein Tip, wenn kein Spezialwerkzeug vorhanden ist und der Ratschenkasten keine passende Langnuss hergibt, einfach passende Karosseriescheiben auf Achsmaß (15 mm) aufbohren. Somit liegt die Karosseriescheibe perfekt auf dem Lager und nix geht kaputt, auch wenn die Nuss nicht ganz passt!

Aber noch eine Frage in eigener Sache: Ich rüste gerade eine gebrauchte pro2 von 2009 um. Problem ist, dass der Freilauf nicht "ploppt". Spacer ist drin, Dichtung richtig rum. Mir sieht es fast so aus, also ob die Nabe ein paar mal zu viel gewartet wurde und die Dichtung ausgeleiert ist... gibts da Erfahrungen??


----------



## mendig (3. Mai 2012)

HAllo zusammen,

ich bekomm den Freilaufkörper (Hope pro2 nicht evo) einfach nicht abgezogen.
Das Hope video habe ich mir x-mal angeschschaut.
Hat jemand einen heißen Tip wie ich das Teil abbekomme??

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Bioni (3. Mai 2012)

...drehen und ziehen, wie im Video, wirst du ja sicherlich schon probiert haben??!! Du kannst probieren den Freilauf samt Lager und Achse in Richtung Freilauf aus der Nabe zu schlagen. 
Alternativ: hast du schon mal probiert den Freilauf in nen Schraubstock zu klemmen und an der Nabe zu drehen und ziehen?


----------



## RedSKull (4. Mai 2012)

Kassette wieder locker montieren oder Endkappe in Schraubstock und daran ziehen.


----------



## mendig (4. Mai 2012)

Dake Euch

Die Schlagvariante auf die Achse um den Freilaufkörper auszutreiben hat super funktioniert. Anders hätte ich den FK nie abbekommen...


----------



## Bioni (4. Mai 2012)

die Endkappen haben doch nichts mit dem Freilauf zu tun! Die Endkappen halten nur mit einer Dichtung an der Achse und lassen sich im Normalfall mit einer Zange abziehen...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioni (4. Mai 2012)

> Die Schlagvariante auf die Achse um den Freilaufkörper auszutreiben hat super funktioniert.



bitteschööön, auf dass es bald schöön Rasselt auf dem Trail...!


----------



## RedSKull (4. Mai 2012)

Bioni schrieb:


> die Endkappen haben doch nichts mit dem Freilauf zu tun! Die Endkappen halten nur mit einer Dichtung an der Achse und lassen sich im Normalfall mit einer Zange abziehen...!!!



Die Endkappe hält den Freilauf auf der Achse. 
Bei einem meiner Hope Sätze war die Endkappe so fest, dass man weder sie noch den Freilauf ohne weiteres runter bekam.
Wenn die Endkappe runter ist, fällt einem normalerweise der Freilaufkörper schon halb entgegen.


----------



## Bioni (4. Mai 2012)

> Die Endkappe hält den Freilauf auf der Achse.



nene... im Normalfall sollte das eben nicht so sein! Die große Dichtung am Freilauf hält den Freilauf an der Nabe. Sonst hätte Hope da ja keine Nut- und Feder reingebastelt! Und wenn du dir das Video von Hope anschaust, dreht der Typ den Freilauf mit einem "Plopp" von der Nabe - eben der Normalfall, wenn die Dichtung nicht ausgenudelt ist!


----------



## RedSKull (4. Mai 2012)

Endkappe drückt auf Innenring äußeres Freilauflager - Spacer - 2x innere Freilauflager - Spacer - rechtes Nabenlager - Absatz auf Achse.
Über die Endkappe spannt also der Rahmen den Freilauf gegen die Nabe.

Wenn die Endkappe runter ist, hält natürlich nur noch die Dichtung den Freilauf.
Aber die setzt einem kaum Widerstand entgegen.
Den Freilauf mit der Achse und dem rechten Nabenlager rauszuschlagen ist eher die Brechstangenmethode und nicht gesund für das Lager.

Ich brauche mir keine Videos ansehen, fahre Pro 2 seit sie auf dem Markt sind und habe den Freilauf oft genug geserviced.


----------



## Bioni (4. Mai 2012)

du hast die Dichtung auf der Disk-Seite vergessen...  es würde ja auch niemand auf die Idee kommen, die Nabe ohne die Endkappen zu fahren...  und das problem von mendig waren ja auch nicht die Endkappen! klar ist das nicht gesund - aber was willst du machen!? Nabe in die Vitrine stellen und freuen...
so, letzter Post von mir in diesem Thread, Tschüssing und so...


----------



## Redline_Biker (8. Mai 2012)

Moin 

Hab mal ne frage zu der hope.
Ich will die Nabe hinten von 10X135 auf 12X135 umbauen brauch man dafür auch ein umbaukit ?? oder geht das so ??


----------



## Bioni (8. Mai 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14348_Umruestkit-fuer-Pro-2---Pro-2-EVO-Naben-.html

da das passende Umrüstkit aussuchen und fertig! Drauf achten: Teilweise keine Kompilität zur pro 2 und pro 2 evo!!!


----------



## Redline_Biker (8. Mai 2012)

Okay danke


----------



## Bighitracer (1. September 2012)

Hallo,

wer kennt sich mit dem Fall aus und kann mir bestätigen das es funktioniert:

Hope Pro 2 in 150x12mm auf X-12 umrüsten mit dem Hub 231 Kit.

http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG124

Besteht das Kit nur aus 2 Endkappen?

teilweise steht in onlineshops immer nur in Verbindung mit 135er Nabe auf 142...

ich will aber eine 150 auf 157 umbauen...

Mit der Pro 2 evo version geht das jedenfalls mit dem HUb 242 kit. für beide nabenbreiten.

sollte doch mit der alten dann auch gehen oder`?

Ist wichtig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimmelicous (22. Juli 2013)

Servus jungs. 
Ich sitz hier gerade vor meine umrüstkit von standardschnellspanner auf 10mm. Nun habe ich das problem, dass die rechte (silberne) endkappe nur 9,8 mm durchmisst und meine achse da nicht durchpasst. Kann es ernsthaft sein, dass es da ungenauigkeiten gibt? Will das nicht so ganz glauben..?!


----------



## Runterfahrer (22. Juli 2013)

Bighitracer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer kennt sich mit dem Fall aus und kann mir bestätigen das es funktioniert:
> 
> ...



Eine Pro II Evo mit 150mm lässt sich mit dem X-12 Kit für Pro II Evo auf 157mm umbauen.


----------



## Runterfahrer (22. Juli 2013)

Bimmelicous schrieb:


> Servus jungs.
> Ich sitz hier gerade vor meine umrüstkit von standardschnellspanner auf 10mm. Nun habe ich das problem, dass die rechte (silberne) endkappe nur 9,8 mm durchmisst und meine achse da nicht durchpasst. Kann es ernsthaft sein, dass es da ungenauigkeiten gibt? Will das nicht so ganz glauben..?!



Es gibt Hope Pro II und Pro II Evo Naben. Die Umbaukits sind untereinander nicht kompatibel.


----------



## Bimmelicous (22. Juli 2013)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Es gibt Hope Pro II und Pro II Evo Naben. Die Umbaukits sind untereinander nicht kompatibel.



Naja die nabe betrifft das problem ja erstmal nicht. Abgesehen davon ist beides evo. Passt also. 

Der innendurchmesser der silbernene endkappe ist zu klein. Die achse passt nicht durch... Das ist ärgerlich und sollte nocht sein. Hat hier noch niemand so etwas gehabt?!


----------



## Runterfahrer (23. Juli 2013)

Bimmelicous schrieb:


> Naja die nabe betrifft das problem ja erstmal nicht. Abgesehen davon ist beides evo. Passt also.
> 
> Der innendurchmesser der silbernene endkappe ist zu klein. Die achse passt nicht durch... Das ist ärgerlich und sollte nocht sein. Hat hier noch niemand so etwas gehabt?!



Hats noch nie gegeben. Foto?


----------



## Bimmelicous (23. Juli 2013)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Hats noch nie gegeben. Foto?



ja mach ich heute abend mal, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimmelicous (23. Juli 2013)

Runterfahrer schrieb:


> Hats noch nie gegeben. Foto?



So. Voila. Weisst was ich meine?!


----------



## Runterfahrer (23. Juli 2013)

Bimmelicous schrieb:


> So. Voila. Weisst was ich meine?!



Das sind aber beides keine Evo Hülsen...

Der Spanner geht nicht durch die Hülsen?

Evo Hülsen sehen so aus: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...e-Umbaukit-Pro2-EVO-HR-Nabe.html#var_41844838


----------



## Bimmelicous (23. Juli 2013)

Oh gott oh gott du hast recht. Wie ist das denn passiert???

Ich hab hier typ 4: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14348_Umruestkit-fuer-Pro-2---Pro-2-EVO-Naben-.html

Aber welches kit brauch ich denn jetzt? 11 oder 12? Waaaaaaah

Danke


----------



## Runterfahrer (23. Juli 2013)

11
Hab ich da. Kann ich dir schicken... ;-)


----------



## Osti (11. August 2013)

ich habe hier noch ein HR mit der allerersten Version der Hope Pro2 Nabe in der 135x10mm Version. Passt das 142x12mm (Syntace X12) Conversion Kit auch für die erste Version der Nabe? Ich meine, da wurden zwischen der ersten und den folgenden Versionen noch einige Details geändert.... weiß aber auch nicht mehr was...


----------



## Runterfahrer (11. August 2013)

Umbaukits und Achsen der nicht Evo Naben passen nicht auf Pro II Evo Naben.


----------



## Osti (11. August 2013)

danke, soweit war ich auch schon. Wollte nur sicher gehen, dass die Umbau-Kits auch für die allererste Pro2 passt.


----------



## belgiummtb (3. September 2013)

hallo

habe mal eine frage an die hope kenner.  habe eie hope pro 2 lrs gebraucht gekauft, dieser war f¨ur schnellspanner ausgelegt.  habe diese fuer mein jekyll hinten auf X12 und vorne auf 20mm steck ungebaut.  hinten kein problem.  vorne habe ich das problem, wenn ich die steckachse der durloux rein mache und dann leicht festziehe, dreht sich das rad kaum noch.  wenn ich die achse ganz locker lasse und nur den hebel umlenke, klappt es... ich weiss niccht was da nicht gehen soll... vielleicht kennt ihr das problem

danke


----------



## Runterfahrer (4. September 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> habe mal eine frage an die hope kenner.  habe eie hope pro 2 lrs gebraucht gekauft, dieser war f¨ur schnellspanner ausgelegt.  habe diese fuer mein jekyll hinten auf X12 und vorne auf 20mm steck ungebaut.  hinten kein problem.  vorne habe ich das problem, wenn ich die steckachse der durloux rein mache und dann leicht festziehe, dreht sich das rad kaum noch.  wenn ich die achse ganz locker lasse und nur den hebel umlenke, klappt es... ich weiss niccht was da nicht gehen soll... vielleicht kennt ihr das problem
> 
> danke



Ich fahre die gleiche Kombi. Dreht sich die Bremsscheibe im Sattel berührungsfrei oder schleift das evtl. was? Hängt die Bremsscheibe evtl. an der Gabel fest? Ich mußte bei meiner Durolux etwas wegfeilen. Ist das 20mm Kit richtig eingebaut? 
Hast du einen Lagerwechsel durchgeführt? Wenn ja, hast du die Hülse zwischen den Lagern vergessen?

Es muß also irgendwas hängen. Per Ferndiagnose ist es nicht möglich die Ursache zu finden.


----------



## belgiummtb (4. September 2013)

Also bremse ist frei. Kit, habe ich nur die endkappe gewechselt. Kein lagerwechel.ziehst du die achse denn richtig stark an?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (4. September 2013)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gabs doch mal eine Serie Umbaukits wo eine der Hülsen ein paar zehntel Milimeter zu kurz war.

Ich weiß nur nicht mehr ob das für Vorne oder Hinten war.

Das Problem kann die innere lange Hülse sein die zwischen den beiden Lagern liegt.


----------



## belgiummtb (4. September 2013)

du meinst das diese zu kurz wäre und dadurch die Lager gepresst werden? wäre echt blöd... kann man diese hülse nachbestellen? echt blöd wenn das nicht klappt...


----------



## Runterfahrer (4. September 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Also bremse ist frei. Kit, habe ich nur die endkappe gewechselt. Kein lagerwechel.ziehst du die achse denn richtig stark an?
> Danke



Klar mache ich die richtig fest.
Sonst ka. müßte ich sehen. Wo kommst du her?


----------



## Runterfahrer (4. September 2013)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gabs doch mal eine Serie Umbaukits wo eine der Hülsen ein paar zehntel Milimeter zu kurz war.
> 
> Ich weiß nur nicht mehr ob das für Vorne oder Hinten war.
> 
> Das Problem kann die innere lange Hülse sein die zwischen den beiden Lagern liegt.



Das hat aber keinen Einfluß darauf ob sich das Rad schwer oder leicht dreht. Es muß ja irgendwo hängen oder schleifen.


----------



## belgiummtb (4. September 2013)

habe mir gerade nochmal die ExplosionZeichnung angeschaut und gesehen das da diese kleine Scheiben die bei steckAchse drin sind weg bleiben müssen... habe eine drin Links... aber die sind knapp zwei mm dick, wenn überhaupt weiß nicht ob es fahren liegen könnte. komme aus der Nähe von Aachen...

Gruß


----------



## Runterfahrer (4. September 2013)

Du meinst diese Ringe die an einer Seite offen sind? Die sind zum halten der Kappen da und kommen Außen drauf!!!!! Nicht drunter!


----------



## belgiummtb (4. September 2013)

ja das ist mir klar mein ich mein die Scheiben die bei dem schnellspanner. mit dann sind...


----------



## Runterfahrer (4. September 2013)

Was für ein Schnellspanner bei 20mm????  Was für Scheiben?


----------



## belgiummtb (4. September 2013)

also bei der schnellspanner Version gibt es 3mm dicke Scheiben... die muss man anscheinend bei der 20mm Achse raus nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (4. September 2013)

Foto?


----------



## belgiummtb (4. September 2013)

keine Möglichkeit gerade... muss mal ExplosionZeichnung schauen von der nabe vorne... da ist die kleine Scheibe drauf gezeigt.


----------



## Runterfahrer (4. September 2013)

http://www.hopetech.com/webtop/modules/_repository/documents/ProIIEvoFrontExploded.pdf

Ich sehe keine Scheibe. Nr. 7 ist der Gummiring auf dem QR Adapter und Nr. 3 ist der Gummiring auf der inneren Hülse.


----------



## belgiummtb (4. September 2013)

hatte zweimal Nummer drei drin... jetzt klappt d.R. danke nochmals an alle Gruß


----------

